# What do you do when your dog cries in the kennel or barks at you "impatiently"?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*What do you do when your dog cries in the kennel or barks at you "impatiently"?*

My dogs don't cry in the kennels but if they did, I would ignore them and let them out when they are quiet and calm.

Sprocket has a tendency to "talk" at me when it's time to put his bowl down. Each dog is required to sit quietly for a few moments before I put it down. The chihuahua is no exception! Lol. He sometimes has to wait a while before he settles down, stops barking and sits for me. Only then does he get his food.

The people in this house...well the dogs own them.

If their dogs bark or scratch at the back door, they are immediately let in. If Charlie barks in his kennel, he is yelled at, "SHUT UP CHARLIE", and then let out. If he is locked in his room and barks and scratches at the door, then they let him out. 

They think it's cute that their old dog barks at them for hours. She literally sits in front of them, between the tv and them, and barks and barks and barks. All the while, they are telling her "shut up cayenne!". I have tried to explain to them the benefit of using consistent words like "no" but it goes in one ear and out the other.

My dogs stay quiet all day, no barking, no scratching, no crying. If they are outside and want in, they wait quietly. 

It is VERY interesting observing these parallels between the 2 groups of dogs. 


How do you react with your dogs?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Carlos barked and cried at first. I just ignored it and eventually he just fell asleep. I make sure to give them plenty of exercise so I'm sure that helps. When it is time to take them out I will not do it if he is barking or whining. I had him nicely create trained in less than a week. He was create trained before he arrived and during his move he forgot it. 

The husky I use to have threaten to destroyed the crate if left in and she was serious. Could not correct it because if I was there she was quiet. Since she was house trained and left stuff alone I gave her a room to sleep in.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely nothing.... I do however let him out when he scratches at it, he's letting me know he needs to go potty, if i need to put him back in he then goes back in quietly and contently. But in reality he's never done that... maybe he's an 

he does moan at us impatiently sometimes, i think it's funny so most times i reward it with attention


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Absolutely nothing.... I do however let him out when he scratches at it, he's letting me know he needs to go potty, if i need to put him back in he then goes back in quietly and contently. But in reality he's never done that... maybe he's an
> 
> *he does moan at us impatiently sometimes, i think it's funny so most times i reward it with attention *


As the owner of a chihuahua. I usually HATE when people talk back to him. I do it sometimes because I talk to my dogs constantly, but if he is basically yelling at me, I ignore it. I don't want to reward him for being a brat.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't tolerate barking dogs (or crying / whining children!). It's probably a holdover from working with vets, but it just drives me crazy when I'm around barking/yapping dogs. My MIL had 3 toy poodles who would yap non-stop at every sound they heard. You couldn't even hear yourself think between the dogs yapping and her yelling at them to shut up. 

So, when I raise puppies they learn that they don't get to bark or whine incessantly. Usually as puppies, I put a radio with classical music, or an air cleaner with a low fan running in the room with them. Something to keep them company, along with teddy bears and toys. And I don't respond when they are barking and crying. I also only let them out of the crate or go back and get them the minute they STOP barking, so that they learn that Momma comes when they are quiet. 

Shade is a barker but only when he see's something that he feels he has to warn us about (like the UPS man). He's also my first 'talking' dog which we actually encourage because it's so funny. He will 'talk' for treats and for breakfast and when he wants something but only if we are encouraging him to, not excessively.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My dogs are never crated, but Finn will scratch (we call it "knocking") on the door when he wants to come inside. I don't mind it because he doesn't do it excessively, he'll do it once and wait a few minutes, if I don't let him in he'll do it once again, and wait for me to let him in. He's a good boy.  Topher is a talker but only since I taught him how to "speak", now he thinks if he speaks for everything he'll get it.  I just ignore it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs are only crated when we leave the house, so i have no idea what they are saying or not saying.

we don't let them out until all is put away, so sometimes i hear bubba whining or malia crying pitifully. 

i ignore them. 

they can wait a few minutes. it's not as if my whole life doesn't revolve around them as it is.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> As the owner of a chihuahua. I usually HATE when people talk back to him. I do it sometimes because I talk to my dogs constantly, but if he is basically yelling at me, I ignore it. I don't want to reward him for being a brat.


it's usually pretty quiet when he does it, if he barked at me i wouldn't tolerate it, sometimes while playing he barks and caries on with me but, if were sitting here, and he just wants attention, it's a low moan, ummm.. i'll get a video of it one of these days it's incredibly hard to resist loving it :lol:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have much to add to this thread except that Mateo doesn't make a peep. Ever. No barking when the doorbell is rung, no whining, crying of any sort. His communication is through long stares. And nudging me with his stuffed toys...

Outside, he might bark once, during play. Just once. And he will growl when approached by an aggressive, growling dog that has some not-so-nice intentions... but the dog has to be really in his face.

Otherwise... *cricket* *cricket* *cricket*

The strong, silent type.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I don't have much to add to this thread except that Mateo doesn't make a peep. Ever. No barking when the doorbell is rung, no whining, crying of any sort. His communication is through long stares. And nudging me with his stuffed toys...
> 
> The strong, silent type.


Sounds exactly like the neo mastiff I walk! He never barks or growls, and he always greets me with a stuffed toy in his mouth and nudges me with his nose when he wants attention. The whole toy-in-the-mouth thing is really beneficial, it soaks up a good bit of the slobber before it gets all over me.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Boone never complains in his crate or otherwise. Unless he's had an accident then he'll start howling or has gotten his tie out tangled and he's stuck.

Woof talks, whines, barks and howls in his crate on his chain in the car in the house. I ignore him, Scott sometimes ignores him my mother ignores him or tells him no and my dad gets up and gives him attention/outside/food/play. Usually if I tell him enough he'll stop but not if dad is in the room.

Ranger... whole other ballgame. I've never met such a barker in my life. Its nails on a chaulkboard to me and I seriously just want to dropkick him lol. He's been babied, spoiled rotten. He's used to getting his way, right then right now no ifs ands or buts about it. If it isn't done fast enough he barks non stop until it happens. Across the room or right up in your face. I doubt he ever heard the word "no" until I came along. I don't play these games, you bark your ignored and get nothing. He's learned that very quickly with me not so much with Scott and his family and my dad. He barked non stop from 11am until 6:30pm one day because me and Scott were sealing a driveway and had Boone and him tied to some trees. NON STOP! It drove me bloody well nuts. Heaven forbid he have to wait, or be left alone or not get food when he wants it or a cookie or play. His parents excuse when I told them he's having a tantrum like a child, its not acceptable at 3 years old he should know better... "he doesn't know any better, thats a sin he's the baby". yeah a 120lb baby who is mouthy and shoves his weight around to get what he wants.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Ripley still whines and carries on a bit sometimes in her kennel, she gets ignored, the other two are quiet. Jersey barks once if she is outside by herself and wants back in, if she barks at anything else she comes inside so she knows better. The other two only go out with me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> it's usually pretty quiet when he does it, if he barked at me i wouldn't tolerate it, sometimes while playing he barks and caries on with me but, if were sitting here, and he just wants attention, it's a low moan, ummm.. i'll get a video of it one of these days it's incredibly hard to resist loving it :lol:


I totally understand. All my dogs do that low "moan". I definitely respond when they do that. It IS really cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I don't have much to add to this thread except that Mateo doesn't make a peep. Ever. No barking when the doorbell is rung, no whining, crying of any sort. His communication is through long stares. And nudging me with his stuffed toys...
> 
> Outside, he might bark once, during play. Just once. And he will growl when approached by an aggressive, growling dog that has some not-so-nice intentions... but the dog has to be really in his face.
> 
> ...


Thats how Gunner is! He only barks when he is alarmed about something and even that is rare because he doesn't notice much going on around him.

Other than that, its long silent stares and groans. :tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Do you mean something like this??






Mine are never crated but they do like the sound of their own voices sometimes....
I have 10 small dogs and I have to say that only a couple of them have any real manners to speak of. My life does revolve around them and I do let them have their way most of the time. I don't tolerate biting and/or fighting but they are for the most part fairly yappy. They're brats and I know it but they're so cute.... (Spoken like a true well trained small dog owner...)
Sabrina will bark at the air. We say "No!" She keeps barking.
Bailey, Briana and Angel will bark if they hear something but don't need to see it. We say "No!" They stop after they bark several more times.
Karma, Nat and Toby generally won't bark at anything unless they hear it AND it's in view. We say "No!" They stop quickly.
Camden and Lily rarely bark. We give them the evil eye and they stop immediately.
Madison never barks. One good girl out of the bunch....:smile:
That's pretty much the breakdown of the yap-ometer at my house.
Out in public all are great with the exception of Sabrina, who will still bark at the air, and sometimes Angel. 
But we pay the mortgage, and they live in our house, so if someone doesn't want to be around my yappy but very adorable little beasts, then don't drop by....:wink:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We got a kennel because Scotty broke his leg (never had much use for them before that). We figured we'd be taking it down as soon as he was better, but Scotty fell "in love" with it so it's still up. Blaise thinks it's icky, and has the most pittiful expression whenever he's place in it. Neither barks or whines when in it, if they did I would ignore it. Scotty will bark if the door is closed and he wants in. It's usually one sharp, high pitched bark (his "puppy bark) though. On the issue of talking, oooohh boy, they both talk. Blaise much more than Scotty. Scotty generally just aroos or his "puppy" bark when he's playing or begging "grandpa" for treats. Blaise, on the other hand, talks a lot. He has the weirdest growly sort of choppy bark. It sounds sort of like someone muttering under their breath. Depending on his "mood", it's either rather loud (giving attitude or "cussing" someone/thing out) or quiet (back talking/complaining). On Sunday dinner, he will sit and give the most pitiful, whisper-quiet, little moany whine when he's waiting for his dinner (only while it's being prepped). And I'll leave it there cause with him I could go on and on. Blaise will scratch at the door when he needs to go out.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Do you mean something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, in that video, YOU started it! LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> See, in that video, YOU started it! LOL


I did, but I had a reason. lol! She was talking before I got the camera out and it was so cute. As soon as I turned it on and tried to engage her again all she did was yap. Annoying, but still pretty cute... :happy:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

snorkels is the queen of the house and whatever she wants, the minute she wants it, we hop to it. 

Well, that's not really true but sometimes it feels that way. She never whines at the door because we go in and out with her and when she is ready to return we are standing there holding the door open. She never has to ask to go out to pee because we let them in and out so much.

We carry her to bed and tuck her in. If she gets up in the night we are right there behind her. Poor dog never has a second alone.

The only time she really barks is when it's supper time. That is one time I hold firm a little bit although it's not changed a darn thing - she barks, I sit there. She starts spinning on her butt and barking, I sit there. She moves closer to me, spins, barks, moves close. Sighs and conks out at my feet for awhile.

Rinse, repeat. She's pretty good with timing though. She usually starts barking about a half hour before it's time to eat. And thank goodness she has a smoker's bark - it's loud but it's not shrill. Sounds like what I think Maxine would sound like if she barked.

Rebel is perfect. He will stand at the door forever. Sometimes he will give a short bark if he thinks I've totally forgotten him (sometimes I have). Neither dog scratches at anything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> See, in that video, YOU started it! LOL


Just what I was thinking!

It's amazing to me how such a small dog can have such a giant set of ears. That is just totally cute.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> snorkels is the queen of the house and whatever she wants, the minute she wants it, we hop to it.
> 
> Well, that's not really true but sometimes it feels that way. She never whines at the door because we go in and out with her and when she is ready to return we are standing there holding the door open. She never has to ask to go out to pee because we let them in and out so much.
> 
> ...



Scratching is another issue I have.

Drews parents back door is just your average back door, not a sliding glass. The frame and the door are totally ripped to pieces to where the door won't latch properly. Its all because of their dogs tearing at it. 

I would be so pissed if my dogs destroyed my property because they have no manners. :no:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Scratching is another issue I have.
> 
> Drews parents back door is just your average back door, not a sliding glass. The frame and the door are totally ripped to pieces to where the door won't latch properly. Its all because of their dogs tearing at it.
> 
> I would be so pissed if my dogs destroyed my property because they have no manners. :no:


Yep, if Rebel did that I'd have to not let him. i think that's also a sign of boredom and anxiety.

Snorkels probably couldn't do much damage if she scratched at the door.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie and Tucker hardly ever make a peep. They growl lowly while playing and wrestling. But they don't really bark. 

Tucker will test the water with sounds. If he hears a strange noise or some one knocking, he will start to growl very quietly and go to see what it is. If he see's its nothing, he stops and goes away from it. If he thinks it is something and wants us to come see, he will start small little howls mid growl. If we don't come, he will howl a little louder in between growls. I don't mind it because A.) Its sooooo dang cute!! and b.) he is just doing his part to protect and watch over us. If he was doing it for no reason or we know there is nothing or want him to stop as soon as he starts because we are aware there are drunks across the street being idiots (live across from a bar). We just have to tell him "Nuff" and he will walk away from it.

If he feels threatened, he will let it all out. He will start whining, then growling then barking. as said before, it is stopped with a simple "Nuff". 

The only time I had a problem was when there were two guys beating the daylights out of each other across the road. He was very impatient and was barking and growling. I went down to get my phone from my car and he was standing in the window sill with his front feet on the window digging at it and acting like he was going to kill some one. That was quickly stopped and we have had no more problems. 

As for kennels, if my dogs are kenneled, they are quiet before being left out. 9/10 times they are quite the whole time in the kennel. There are a few days Tucker will start with a protest, but it stops when he is told. They have to be quiet and sit for their food/toys/walks almost anything.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, if Rebel did that I'd have to not let him. i think that's also a sign of boredom and anxiety.
> 
> *Snorkels probably couldn't do much damage if she scratched at the door*.



You would be amazed at what a small dog can do. They have a 5 lb chi mix that did a good ammount of damage. Then Charlie came and completed the project.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Stoli is perfect in his crate. Out of his crate if he needs to go out he will walk up to me and bark once or twice. Nothing excessive. 

Bella will whine occasionally. I ignore it. If she barks or geys really loud it means she needs to go out. If it is light sje is just voicing her unhappiness and I ignore it. 

Sam is fine and will relax if the other dogs are in theirs. He is very hyper when you come home. I make him calm down and sit before he gets out. 

They all bark like crazy when someone is at the door. It is something I want to work on with the trainer. My methods aren't working. 

Bella and Stoli have to sit and wait before they can come in. They will bark a few times but it's to let me know they are ready. 

Sam is a whole different story. If I didn't have a storm door my back door would be torn apart. He gets excited and jumps up an down. This is also on the list to correct.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Do you mean something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really cute!!! :lol:

The moan right before her little bark is what mine does


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Dude is pretty good in the crate now. He was only introduced to a crate about a year and a half ago at 7 years old. They both hate to be left behind since they typically go everywhere with us but they have been staying at home more often now since it is getting warmer out and they can't stay in the car (at the non-dog places). He will let out a few yipping barks but typically settles down within a few minutes. We don't crate them when we are at home very often. I was sick this last week and Dude was crated since he tends to nose me while I nap and I REALLY needed some rest.

Buck cannot yet be crated. Well, not without attempting to break out, anyways. He will carry on for hours. He will be quiet for a little while then carry on again. But here's the catch: Those times he is quiet he is actively trying to break out. He gets his back legs underneath him and arches his back so he can use his front feet to push on the top of the crate. He uses his whole body to try to break out. We hear crashes and, when we filmed him, we also witnessed him throwing himself around trying to break the crate open. He isn't frightened. He just hates the crate. He has to be left in there for three or four hours before he is calm enough to be rewarded with being let out. He has to be muzzled when he is in there too because he would use his teeth in the wire in the attempt to break out. We do use a basket muzzle though. He ripped out more than one puppy tooth on the crate.

Because of the aforementioned crate behaviour, Buck is not crated when we leave. We only have one (for Dude since he has a bad and uncharacteristic habit of wanting to pee in the dog room if he is loose) and I am just not comfortable with him being in a crate while we are gone right now. 

It used to take 6 or 7 hours before he would stop throwing himself around and it is now down to three or four hours. It is a huge improvement. We only put him in there every three days because I don't know if his body could handle being in there every day. As he gets better he will spend more time in there more often. I would love for him to be able to spend one calming hour in his crate every afternoon just to rest and relax. It will take a while but he has drastically improved. Once he stops being so violent in there I will leave the muzzle off and give him a chew to keep him busy. I wish I could do that now but he wouldn't be able to do much with it since he has to be muzzled. I think things will go MUCH faster once he is able to get goodies when he is in the crate.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I don't have much to add to this thread except that Mateo doesn't make a peep. Ever. No barking when the doorbell is rung, no whining, crying of any sort. His communication is through long stares. And nudging me with his stuffed toys...
> 
> Outside, he might bark once, during play. Just once. And he will growl when approached by an aggressive, growling dog that has some not-so-nice intentions... but the dog has to be really in his face.
> 
> ...


That's what I love about Chows. No noise. Dogs that don't have anything to prove :becky: It's always a shock when Shade lets out that big "Woof" and makes me jump out of my chair. I'm not used to it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Ummm I don't think I've ever (well in one year) heard Stanley properly whine, so don't know what that's like.

For some reason he howls when our phone rings, to do with the tone I would imagine.

He didn't bark for 8 weeks when we first got him as he didn't know it was 'his place', now if he's outside he will bark at neighbours and cats.

Doesn't bark if anyone comes to the door.

Greyhounds are generally very quiet dogs.

My inlaw's border collie whines quite a bit especially if you stop to talk to someone on a walk, he's very impatient and always raring to go!! Stanley will just stand and stand there even for half an hour and not make a sound which is good because I like to stop and talk to people when out and about.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Thankfully Seamus doesn't scratch. He just lifts his paw up and taps the glass, as though he was knocking on a door. 

Teaghan will sometimes jump every time I open the door to let her in. I just close it again, she rarely does that anymore, but at one point it took is several repetitions before she "got it"





xellil said:


> Yep, if Rebel did that I'd have to not let him. i think that's also a sign of boredom and anxiety.
> 
> Snorkels probably couldn't do much damage if she scratched at the door.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> That's what I love about Chows. No noise. Dogs that don't have anything to prove :becky: It's always a shock when Shade lets out that big "Woof" and makes me jump out of my chair. I'm not used to it.


Now that I think about it, the Chows that I have known... I've never heard them make a sound. They have also a certain air about them: confident, self-possessed. 

Anyway, quiet dogs make for happy neighbors...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Now that I think about it, the Chows that I have known... I've never heard them make a sound. They have also a certain air about them: confident, self-possessed.
> 
> Anyway, quiet dogs make for happy neighbors...


My sisters chow would bark all the time happily chasing me through the house. 



Makovach said:


> Annie and Tucker hardly ever make a peep. They growl lowly while playing and wrestling. But they don't really bark.
> 
> Tucker will test the water with sounds. If he hears a strange noise or some one knocking, he will start to growl very quietly and go to see what it is. If he see's its nothing, he stops and goes away from it. If he thinks it is something and wants us to come see, he will start small little howls mid growl. If we don't come, he will howl a little louder in between growls. I don't mind it because A.) Its sooooo dang cute!! and b.) he is just doing his part to protect and watch over us. If he was doing it for no reason or we know there is nothing or want him to stop as soon as he starts because we are aware there are drunks across the street being idiots (live across from a bar). We just have to tell him "Nuff" and he will walk away from it.
> 
> ...


Carlos does that to. We wonder if he thinks he will scare someone away with that little bark. If Bridget is barking then Carlos will attempt to do his loudest bark he can which still isn't very loud or scary sounding. Bridget has never gotten in trouble for barking around the house. It keeps the bad dog walkers from staying around my yard. It gets my attention if there is anything strange going on. And if it happens during the night I am up investigating. Found one of my neighbors peeking through my other neighbor window one night. I want to know if and when she does it to me and Bridget will let me know. 

Honestly, giving Bridget full run of the house makes me feel a little safer. She will tell me if anything is amiss. She has even reported fights in my fish tanks.


----------

